

Zuckerberg faces €20,000 fine over Facebook's anonymous accounts ban - rhufnagel
http://www.zdnet.com/zuckerberg-faces-20000-fine-over-facebooks-anonymous-accounts-ban-7000009447/

======
Yaa101
Now that will deter him...

